# [EVDL] Batcure, new miracle battery sulfation preventer?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From what I can see from their website I would say that their 
technology is more like bat-guano. There are statements like, 
"produces highly toxic gasses, like Oxygen, Hydrogen, Acidic fumes, 
etc." describing some of the problems with ordinary L-A batteries. 
Another clam is that with their new development lead acid batteries 
will last from three to five years in a lighting/starting environment 
and seven years in stationary use.
At least they are not making impossible claims.
Nice website though. : )




> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> >
> > Message: 16
> ...


----------

